# Constipation around Ovulation/Leading up to Period



## Elizabeth Lewis (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,

I'm 40 yrs old and at my wit's end. I can't seem to get my doctor to take me seriously. For the last 2 years, I've had terrible constipation, adominal bloating, trapped wind on and off. It's not really painful so much as uncomfortable. I find I'm having to take laxatives like Ducolax or Sennakot to have a bowel movement. It makes me feel very tired and heavy.

I've been to the GP a couple of times and she said more fibre and exercise. I eat a pretty healthy diet anyway although I find anything like brown bread gives me terrible cramps and bloating. I don't eat a lot of white bread on the other hand either. I've increased my exercise although I have a sitting-down job and I can't do anything about that.

The GP has given me Laxido (my first visit) and Lactulose (my second visit). Neither have helped. She says ok to take Sennokot with the Lactulose. Side effects of the Lactulose is more bloating and wind?? From what I've read, it's not good to take laxatives all the time as it can make the bowel lazy.

I do find it's worse about ovulation time and running up to my period. I'm not on any contraeceptives pills or implants.

My mother has a history of digestive problems and the GP has said IBS although she is the opposite and has diarrohea unless she takes medication.

Any advice for me please. Thanks very much x


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems . suffering with chronic constipation can be miserable.

my constipation always got worse right before my period. i'm post menopausal now.

do have have a good gastroenterologist? they are often more proactive about treating chronic constipation than GPs--especially gastroenterologists who work at a university hospital.. my GP had given me the same advice--about eating fiber etc.

the current thinking is that it is safe to take stimulant laxatives such as senna, as long as your doc advised it. the stimulant laxatives that were considered to be dangerous have been removed from the market.

a lot of us here--particularly those of us with slow transit constipation--have found that fiber--particularly insoluble fiber--is not our friend. fiber can help but only if the constipation problems are caused by a lack of fiber in the first place. if your colon is slow to begin with, adding more fiber can slow it down all the more. that was my experience.

there are also medications available for chronic constipation such as amitiza, linzess (linoclotide) and prucalopride. as your gastroenterologist.

and yes, lactulose can cause bloating and wind.

my GP told me i had ibs-c but after reading here on the board i began to think my problems were a bit more than that so i found a good gastroenterologist and asked for a sitz marker test ---colonic transit study or sometimes it's called a shapes study. i didn't have a BM the entire time during the test--all the markers remained inside. i was diagnosed with slow transit constipation (colonic inertia) and the placement of the markers (in the rectum and sigmoid colon) prompted my gastro doc to order additional tests (defecogram, anal manometry) which dx'd pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum. after all these tests, all my doctors started to take me more seriously.

good luck with everything. i do hope you can find a good gastroenterologist who will work with you to find a treatment plan that brings you some relief. take good care x


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

I am no expert but I have searched through the net looking for personal testimonies to help my mom who have battled cancer for more than three years..she has gone home with the Lord but I want to extend help by sharing her story..I have been sharing the wonderful benefits of herbs in our life.. she has stage 4 thyroid CA and she is constantly constipated.. we discovered that she gets soft stool with a slice of papaya everyday but that is not enough,we have to add more fibers into her system.. we found this combination apaya, aloe, fennel, cardamom, and wormwood tree.


----------



## bwalker89 (Apr 22, 2016)

I do find my IBS always get worse around my period, but mine has the opposite effect, I'm never off the toilet!

I'd like to see advice for this. Is it just my hormones messing up with my already dodgy organs?


----------



## Elizabeth Lewis (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for your words. I have been again to the GP, who is just a regular GP and not a specialist.

After taking all the laxatives, Ducolax and Laxido, my bowel movements are now kinda of like chocolate mousse . I can't seem to push anything out my back pasage so she said to stop taking the Ducolax and just take Laxido . I haven't even been taking them like she said, 2 Laxido per day and 2 Ducolax tablets at night. It's not practical. I have an hour on the bus to work in the morning and can't risk any 'accidents'.

I'm not even convinced that I have IBS. My GP referred me to the NHS website for IBS. Top of the symptom list is cramping and pain. I have none of this at anytime. I suppose I am lucky I don't have that issue. The only discomfort I get is bloating causing clothes to become tight around the waist and when I get really blocked up, I get a bit of back ache. The back ache is right around where I get an epidural when i was giving birth in 2000.

I am seriously considering changing Doctors. Today's advice was just to accept that i need the laxative to have a bowel movement and keep a food diary and also take the laxatives at a different time so I don't get caught short on the bus.


----------

